# male gymnasts



## HoldDaMayo (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm not even sure that's how you spell it... but have you seen the olympic gynmast's figures?  They are very strong, built, lean, look just like a bodybuilder to me.  what kind of workouts/dieting/training do gymnasts do to get them those perfect physiques?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

they have great upper bodies, mainly arms and shoulders, majority are definitely not natural.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

they also have very squeaky voices


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Aug 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> they have great upper bodies, mainly arms and shoulders, majority are definitely not natural.



I never really noticed it until these olympics, but these guys aren't just lean... they're actually pretty big, when I was watching the Rings event, i was very impressed... their legs didn't look tiny, albeit definitely smaller proportion to their shoulders and arms...

you think they cycle steroids?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

with the size of their arms and shoulders, and their incredible strength, I would have to say they use some anabolics.


----------



## LAM (Aug 24, 2004)

HoldDaMayo said:
			
		

> I never really noticed it until these olympics, but these guys aren't just lean... they're actually pretty big, when I was watching the Rings event, i was very impressed... their legs didn't look tiny, albeit definitely smaller proportion to their shoulders and arms...
> 
> you think they cycle steroids?



one of the many reasons why having a lower than average bodyfat makes a person appear to be bigger than they really are. the guys are short 5'3-5'6 a and a lot of the female gymnists are like 4'9...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

HoldDaMayo said:
			
		

> I never really noticed it until these olympics, but these guys aren't just lean... they're actually pretty big, when I was watching the Rings event, i was very impressed... their legs didn't look tiny, albeit definitely smaller proportion to their shoulders and arms...
> 
> you think they cycle steroids?




Big?  Specify some names.  Most are 140-160Lbs.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm trying to find some pics of this dude i saw on rings last week... his arms were seriously big, but after looking through some galleries to find pics of him, I've noticed that most aren't big by body building standards, but a few of them are a pretty good size, at least for their height...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

You know what country he is for?


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 24, 2004)

train 24/7 for the entirety of your life and you would probably have a good looking physique too,
i wonder how many pullups one of those guys could do?


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

man i was wondering the same thing.  the romainian guy was built huge. i was like damn i want that figure

how would they use anabolics? they do crazy screens for all that stuff. youre not even allowed to use certain kinds of painkillers let alone steroids


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> how would they use anabolics? they do crazy screens for all that stuff. youre not even allowed to use certain kinds of painkillers let alone steroids



you kidding?

do you really think that all of the athletes in the Olympics are natural?


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you kidding?
> 
> do you really think that all of the athletes in the Olympics are natural?


i thought they were


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

Heres the romainian guy i was talking about

http://www.gymnet.org/bercy2002/bercy02-221.jpg

in the front


----------



## redspy (Aug 24, 2004)

The Italian dude had great delts and biceps...


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

Man i honestly think... well yeah it definately crossed my mind cuz some of these guy have great figures..... but could they seriously get away with it?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Man i honestly think... well yeah it definately crossed my mind cuz some of these guy have great figures..... but could they seriously get away with it?



not just gymansts bro...and yes they usually get away with it.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2004)

Can I just have the body of the female track runners?  The one's that do the 100 M hurdles or sprints?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> man i was wondering the same thing.  the romainian guy was built huge. i was like damn i want that figure






			
				ST240 said:
			
		

> Heres the romainian guy i was talking about
> 
> http://www.gymnet.org/bercy2002/bercy02-221.jpg
> 
> in the front




Yea, real fuckin HUGE!  5'4" 136lbs  http://www.nbcolympics.com/athletebios/5012524/detail.html


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Can I just have the body of the female track runners?  The one's that do the 100 M hurdles or sprints?



Not sure if we are thinking of the same girl, probably... I can't keep track of their names but I was watching the hurdles the night before last and there was one chick with a wicked little physique on her, wicked abs and awesome shoulders... I've started watching more since then just to check out the various physiques from various events.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 25, 2004)

if you were an olympic athlete on anabolics, how would you get away with it? they obviously test, and some do get caught..  how do the ones that dont get caught get around a positive test?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Anabolics arent in your system for ever.. Only a few months tops I think.  There is 4yrs between Olympics, thinkaboutit


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 25, 2004)

My question should have been phrased more along the lines of:

How long do anabolics stay in your system? the answer is somewhere inbetween 1 second and forever, or more likely than not, much less than 4 years.

So another question comes to mind, if it's easy enough to just get off the juice before you compete, how are athletes stupid enough to get caught? My only guess is you'd have to misjudge how long it's in your system...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, real fuckin HUGE!  5'4" 136lbs  http://www.nbcolympics.com/athletebios/5012524/detail.html




LMAO!!  I though the same thing when I saw the picture.  Yeah, his arms are lean so they lok big but overal he is about as big as the prepubesent girls standing next to him.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2004)

cmason2004 said:
			
		

> if you were an olympic athlete on anabolics, how would you get away with it? they obviously test, and some do get caught..  how do the ones that dont get caught get around a positive test?




designer steroids.  masking agents.  take it and hope and pray that it has cleared your system before you take the test.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2004)

as far as their size they have tiny bone structures, they're short and lean, also they do not train their legs. so if you just look at the upper bodies they are quite impressive in size, especially arms and shoulders.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Aug 25, 2004)

that italian dude is the guy i was watching... and if you could see the routine, you would agree his shoulders and biceps look to be very large, of course this is in proportion to the rest of his body, I didn't see him up on stage in a speedo doing multiple poses, just noticing he was very strong and looked to be ripped... 

Premier, did you date a male gymnasts at one time and he screw you over?  you seem a bit sensitive... no one said they were fuckin huge... my first post said, "strong, built, and lean"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> as far as their size they have tiny bone structures, they're short and lean, also they do not train their legs. so if you just look at the upper bodies they are quite impressive in size, especially arms and shoulders.



To add to this, smaller joints give the perception of larger muscles, especially in the arms.  A buddy of mine has arms that look bigger than mine, but whip out a tape and I have 1.5" on him.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 25, 2004)

Its the same with midgets they look thick, but they are in reality still small.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Mayo, nope never  dated a male period.

If you looked at my post, I was quoting st240 and he said they were huge.  I wasnt even talking to you.

I just think that its funny, so many people are like "Damn, those gymnasts are big.  "  Just gets old, because most dont even know their stats.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just think that its funny, so many people are like "Damn, those gymnasts are big.  "  Just gets old, because most dont even know their stats.



stats are irrelevant since we are saying "big" from a bodybuilding standpoint, meaning their upper bodies appear big. it very well may be an illusion due to short stature, small joints and the fact they're very lean. but that does not matter just as it does not matter in bodybuilding, Lee Labrada was around 5' 6" and competed at 180lbs but on stage appeared huge and defeated bodybuilders that were much heavier.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mayo, nope never  dated a male period.
> 
> If you looked at my post, I was quoting st240 and he said they were huge.  I wasnt even talking to you.
> 
> I just think that its funny, so many people are like "Damn, those gymnasts are big.  "  Just gets old, because most dont even know their stats.



I was just playing around... should have added some smilies...   

but, i would be very curious what kind of weight that italian gymnast works with in the gym... not that it means anything, just curious...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2004)

They definitly are strong and built and everything but it's been said on this thread time and time again.

If your getting paid to lift weights and train and thats how you make your living, you can bet your ass, me, you or pretty much anyone else would be twice as big.


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 28, 2004)

it was funny, actually kinda scary i think he was hitting on me, but this dude said i looked like paul hamm, but he said but he's taller and bigger then you, and i was like they look big but i have 6 inches and 30 lbs on him


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 28, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> They definitly are strong and built and everything but it's been said on this thread time and time again.
> 
> If your getting paid to lift weights and train and thats how you make your living, you can bet your ass, me, you or pretty much anyone else would be twice as big.



isnt tehre such things as genetic plateaus? or is that just a myth.


----------



## musclesmcgee (Aug 29, 2004)

I am a former female gymnast, but I know that the guys who you see in the olympics have been training since pre puberty and spend a least 5 hours in the gym per day..I think that they earn their physiques thru their repetitions of skills and plyometric movements. Conditioning programs for gymnasts are often a series of plyo exercises, or self supporting exercies rather than say weight lifting. They must maintain flexibility through all muscle gain.


----------



## LAM (Aug 29, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> isnt tehre such things as genetic plateaus? or is that just a myth.



it's not a myth at all.  where tendons and ligaments connect have a definet impact on how large a muscle can be.  this is why you never see guys with high lats with super huge backs, guys with high calves that are huge or people with short bicep muscle bellies with huge biceps...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 29, 2004)

and the Myostatin gene.


----------

